# Trovoada Pampilhosa da Serra - 25/26 Agosto 2016



## Duarte Sousa (29 Ago 2016 às 23:45)

Depois de alguns dias atribulados, entre o regresso a casa e o retorno à rotina, finalmente consegui arranjar tempo para fazer abrir o tópico.

Os registos foram feito na aldeia de Signo-Samo, concelho de Pampilhosa da Serra, e nas suas zonas envolventes.

Neste 1º post apenas vou descrever a célula que passou na tarde de dia 25. O resto espero conseguir colocar amanhã.

Desde o 1º momento do dia 25 em que fui à janela, avistei logo algum desenvolvimento vertical a SE, para os lados de Portalegre/Castelo Branco. Ao longo da manhã e início da tarde iam desaparecendo e nascendo células. Era frustrante vê-las ao longe, quando ali estava céu praticamente limpo com um Sol abrasador.

Porém, pelas 18:15 noto que a nebulosidade a sudeste começa a aumentar e que vai ficando algo escuro.







Posto isto, decido subir até ao ponto alto daquela zona (~730m), onde pelo caminho fui tirando algumas fotos. 
















Chegado ao ponto mais alto, o cenário era este. 






Nesta altura já se ouviam bastantes trovões, frequentes e com o som a intensificar-se. Apesar da adrenalina e do espírito aventureiro e de meteolouco, optei por jogar pelo seguro e descer até à aldeia, ao invés de ficar naquele cume completamente exposto e sem qualquer abrigo.

Ainda antes de chegar ao abrigo mais próximo na aldeia, já chovia intensamente com pingas bem grossas, características deste tipo de eventos. O cenário era verdadeiramente _de sonho_, mas infelizmente devido ao perigo e à chuva pouco foi o que gravei e acabei por não ver nem captar qualquer raio/relâmpago. A única coisa que se aproveita é esta amostra de trovão:

(Fiz algumas edições ao vídeo no youtube, ainda está em processamento, pelo que nos 1ºs instantes o vídeo poderá aparecer ainda na vertical).

Quando aparentemente o pior já tinha passado, decidi subir de novo ao ponto mais alto, fazendo estes registos:



























Já de novo no topo, o cenário era este (já pelas 19:35):











Já perto do pôr-do-Sol:












A qualidade de algumas fotos não é muita pois foram tiradas com o telemóvel. As restantes foram com a Canon EOS 550D.

Como disse no início do tópico, amanhã irei tentar postar as fotografias da parte da noite que, na minha opinião, são mais interessantes


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Ago 2016 às 00:28)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Depois de alguns dias atribulados, entre o regresso a casa e o retorno à rotina, finalmente consegui arranjar tempo para fazer abrir o tópico.
> 
> Os registos foram feito na aldeia de Signo-Samo, concelho de Pampilhosa da Serra, e nas suas zonas envolventes.
> 
> ...


Brutal! Só me apercebi do desenvolvimento vertical já para o final do dia e estava por essa zona...
Por Pedrógão Grande a noite foi fantástica e penso que na Pampilhosa também, portanto é obrigatório que tenhas fotos boas.


----------



## criz0r (30 Ago 2016 às 11:31)

Fotos brutais, preciso mesmo de comprar uma câmara "decente" para poder contemplar os nossos céus


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Ago 2016 às 20:48)

Obrigado @Tiagolco e @criz0r 

Continuando...

Depois da célula ter passado, fui jantar até à vila  - Pampilhosa da Serra.

Depois de ter terminado, enquanto não me vinha embora, fui verificar a imagem de radar e ao verificar uma enorme mancha no quadrante Este, pensei que aquela noite ainda iria ser bastante interessante. Mal saio do restaurante, sinto um bafo enorme e todo o grupo comentou que estava _tempo de trovoada_. A temperatura estava nos 26ºC e a humidade estava certamente acima dos 80%.

Assim que entrei no carro comecei a gravar, pouco foi o que consegui ver e gravar, mas deu para abrir o apetite ao que se seguiria.

Deixo um vídeo com as descargas que registei. De notar que o número de descargas foi largamente superior ao registado em vídeo, pois na serra eu estava mais concentrado a tirar fotos e só de vez em quando é que me lembrava "Bem, deixa-me lá ver se gravo alguma coisa de jeito" 


Seguem também algumas das primeiras fotos que tirei. Tive de filtrá-las, pois os registos foram imensos. Espero que gostei 































Amanhã vou colocar mais fotos


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Ago 2016 às 19:01)

Aqui vão mais umas:


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Set 2016 às 01:28)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Aqui vão mais umas:


Fantásticos registos como sempre! 
Que abertura e exposição utilizaste?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Set 2016 às 12:29)

Tiagolco disse:


> Fantásticos registos como sempre!
> Que abertura e exposição utilizaste?



Obrigado Tiago 

A exposição foi de 3''2.
A abertura inicialmente era de f/3.5, mas ao verificar que algumas estavam a ficar queimadas, aumentei para f/5.0


----------

